# Can't connect to WiFi



## BigC (Apr 27, 2020)

I got my TS4K at launch. It connected to my WiFi initially, but lost connection a few weeks ago (I have other streaming devices, so was still able to watch things). I've been trying since then to get reconnected to my WiFi with no luck. I have reset the device several times. Rebooted by entire network (all the way down to my modem and switch) including my WiFi Router several times.

The TS4k "sees" the my network, I put in my passkey (yes, it's the right key) and then I get a message that says the TS4k "cannot find the network"? WTF!!!

No help from Tivo support. Any suggestions or help here?

BTW, my WiFi router is, at the most, 10ft from the TS4k.

Thanks.


----------

